# A123's Big Bet on Lithium-Ion Starter Batteries



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Does a 12V lithium ion starter battery make sense? asks lithium analyst Juan Carlos Zuleta.

More...


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I actually know a few motorcycle guys and drag racing guys who put together their own lightweight starter batteries from Headway cells.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Well, if you made it the same size as the factory original battery it ought to last the life of the car.


----------



## jeremyjs (Sep 22, 2010)

I'd say it's just like anything else. It's success is largely dependent on the cost. If they cost $1500 and a comparable Lead Acid costs 200-300 even if it lasts much longer it will probably fail. If it costs about 400-500 it will probably succeed; since you're not introducing a huge initial cost difference.


----------



## FalconEV (Aug 21, 2007)

OR;
You could just contact Andy at LithiumMoto.com and get one.
made from A123 cells.
Custom made in USA


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

FalconEV said:


> OR;
> You could just contact Andy at LithiumMoto.com and get one.
> made from A123 cells.
> Custom made in USA


Specs? Price?


----------

